
How-to: Install Flash on your jailbroken iPad - jawngee
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/07/how-to-install-flash-on-your-jailbroken-ipad-for-real
======
larsberg
Or, if you don't want to jailbreak, you can just pay $99/year for a developer
license and build+install whatever you want on your devices.

Think of it as a "freedom tax" for your hardware. Are tethering, WiFi
scanning, and flash worth $99/year to you?

